# Plan questions



## Foreverfox (Feb 16, 2022)

Does anyone know if you can sign up for more than one plan? I'm already part of the Happy Helper plan, and I'd like to also sign up for the Merry Memories plan, but not if that would replace my Happy Helper plan. Wondering if I could do both. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 17, 2022)

I think you can! Why would they make it so that you cannot give them money?? I know the fortune cookie and happy helper go together and let you but I do not know about the merry memories. I would guess so! I think they would tell you if you would be cancelling one. Oneday when I get a new Ipad or a phone ever I will get Pocket Camp again!!! Also in your opinion is Happy Helper worth it? If I still had my Ipad I was going to subscribe to it. Thank you and I hope I helped a little!!


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 17, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> I think you can! Why would they make it so that you cannot give them money?? I know the fortune cookie and happy helper go together and let you but I do not know about the merry memories. I would guess so! I think they would tell you if you would be cancelling one. Oneday when I get a new Ipad or a phone ever I will get Pocket Camp again!!! Also in your opinion is Happy Helper worth it? If I still had my Ipad I was going to subscribe to it. Thank you and I hope I helped a little!!


I feel like you probably can do both because you're right, why would they stop you from giving them more money. I think the Happy Helper plan is worth it. I love getting to pick a villager to walk around with me and they gather items for you, including event items and gifts. They don't improve your friendship levels, but that's okay. You did help, thanks so much!


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 19, 2022)

I can now officially confirm that you can have multiple plans active. I bought the Merry Memories plan today. Got tired of being teased with a planner I couldn't use unless I bought into the plan. (Nintendo: 2, Fox: 0)


----------



## your local goomy (Feb 19, 2022)

There's another plan? I haven't played the game in so long, lol. So how many does that make now?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 19, 2022)

your local goomy said:


> There's another plan? I haven't played the game in so long, lol. So how many does that make now?


Three! The happy helper, the furniture and fashion plan, and the merry memories plan.


----------



## your local goomy (Feb 19, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Three! The happy helper, the furniture and fashion plan, and the merry memories plan.


Ah, way too many for me. That's sorta the reason I quit PC, lol.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 19, 2022)

your local goomy said:


> Ah, way too many for me. That's sorta the reason I quit PC, lol.


If I could ever get an Ipad again then I would still play but yeah there are way to many things locked behind money and its kind of greedy. But atleast nintendo likes PC alot right????? Maybe it will help grow the player base of AC games!!


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 19, 2022)

I have played since the beginning (actually before it was released in uk I got the Australian version ) Never paid a penny ( or equivalent currency) and get a lot of enjoyment from the game. Luckily for me PC doesn’t tell you how many hours you have played


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Feb 19, 2022)

Roxxy said:


> I have played since the beginning (actually before it was released in uk I got the Australian version ) Never paid a penny ( or equivalent currency) and get a lot of enjoyment from the game. Luckily for me PC doesn’t tell you how many hours you have played


I like it how it doesnt force you to stop playing! Many of my mobile games like My Boo or Angry Birds Pop will be all like "You cannot play anymore unless you pay us $1.99 so come back tomorrow" its useless?????


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Feb 28, 2022)

I now have all 3 PC plans! 

I am a sucker for all the perks & goodies you get with each event!


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 17, 2022)

tarepanda3ame said:


> I now have all 3 PC plans!
> 
> I am a sucker for all the perks & goodies you get with each event!


Me too omg. I don’t gamble on cookies and pay for them but I love the subscriptions and benefits


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 17, 2022)

Berrymia said:


> Me too omg. I don’t gamble on cookies and pay for them but I love the subscriptions and benefits


I've been considering getting the 3rd plan, which for me is the Fashion and Furniture plan. The perks and cookiessss!!


----------



## Berrymia (Mar 17, 2022)

Foreverfox said:


> I've been considering getting the 3rd plan, which for me is the Fashion and Furniture plan. The perks and cookiessss!!


It’s the only plan I don’t have because frankly I’m only interested in the cookie part, and to me it’s not worth paying it, but the other plans I enjoy having tbh


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 17, 2022)

Berrymia said:


> It’s the only plan I don’t have because frankly I’m only interested in the cookie part, and to me it’s not worth paying it, but the other plans I enjoy having tbh


Yeah, same here, I don't really change my campsite much to justify having the plan for storage etc, and I'll buy single cookies or a pack of a type of cookie that I want, when I want to instead of waiting to pick once a month.


----------

